# Bad Slice?



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Having a bad slice can be the result of many flaws within your stance, swing, grip, etc. My slice was because my swing plane was not what it should have been. A proper swing plane should run from inside to inside. However, many novice golfers swing from outside to inside creating a slice. This could occur, like it did in mine, because the golfer is not keeping their elbow tucked close to the their body. When he allows his elbow to extend out away from the body, it is sometimes referred to as a "baseball swing". A proper tucked elbow should be pointing towards the ground in the backswing. A slice can also occur if the golfer is not lined up with his target or if his club face is in the open position in the downswing.


----------

